# Vê se te manca!



## utrehou

"O que ela queria, como eu já disse, era parecer com Marylin. Um dia, em raro momento de confissão, disse a Glória quem ela gostaria de ser. E Glória caiu na gargalhada: 

--Logo ela, Maca? *Vê se te manca!*" 

Would "stop pulling my leg" or something similar capture the meaning of the last part?


----------



## Vanda

mancar -  3. Bras. Fig. Pop.-  Perceber que está sendo incoveniente ou que cometeu um erro[int. : Falei bobagem, mas me manquei logo.]


----------



## Johannes

Don't be silly?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Embora "perceber que está sendo incoveniente ou que cometeu um erro" seja normalmente o sentido de _marcar-se_, concordo com Johannes que nesse exemplo específico o pretendido foi algo como _Don't be silly_.

Posso estar errado, mas tenho a ligeira impressão de que _Vê se te manca!_ é uma espressão completamente diferente de _Se manca!_, e não apenas uma variante da mesma. Acho que a primeira, além de soar mais amigável, expressa algo parecido com _Don't be silly_. A segunda soa mais agressiva e, se eu estiver certo, expressaria exclusivamente o sentido apresentado por Vanda. O que vocês acham?


----------



## snoopy82

I think a good translation of the expression would be "Get Real!", which means "accept the truth and don't deceive yourself"

O que acham?


----------



## Vós

Bom...

Não vejo diferença alguma, para o que Ariel disse para o que a Vanda disse.


----------



## utrehou

Gente, obrigado a todos. Vou me "aposentar" até amanhã, quando pretendo terminar se Deus quiser (não se preocupem, acho que não vem mais perguntas novas!) mas queria dizer aos brasileiros e aos que estão no Brasil que terá amanhã na "Folha" uma matéria sobre este projeto de tradução de Clarice Lispector. Talvez seja interessante vocês darem uma conferida. 

E mais uma vez obrigado pela ajuda e a simpatia. 

Até amanhã!


----------



## Audie

snoopy82 said:


> I think a good translation of the expression would be "Get Real!", which means "accept the truth and don't deceive yourself"
> 
> O que acham?


Concordo contigo. E, sendo tua língua nativa o português europeu, posso supor que talvez a expressão ('_Vê se te manca!_' ou '_Te/Se manca_!') já seja comum em Portugal (?)


----------



## Alentugano

É uma expressão conhecida também por cá. Mas penso que diríamos: _Vê se te mancas!_ ou _Você não se manca?_ ou _Tu não te tocas_? (tocar também pode ser usado com o sentido de se dar conta/se mancar), também _Não tens noção!_, esta última muito usada pela camada jovem (e não só)...


----------



## utrehou

What about "You've got to be kidding" ?


----------



## Alentugano

utrehou said:


> What about "You've got to be kidding" ?


No, utrehou, the meaning is closer to "get real".


----------



## utrehou

OK, thank you!


----------



## Vanda

E não se esqueça de escanear o texto e colocar um link para nós. Não tenho mais acesso à Folha. Ah! E a comunidade WR vai adorar ser mencionada num cantinho qualquer do livro.


----------



## utrehou

Vanda, eu também não tenho aceso, (até tenho um código porque às vezes escrevo na Folha!) mas ainda bem que está no Conteúdo Livre: Uma menção pequena mas simpática. 

http://sergyovitro.blogspot.com/2011/08/painel-das-letras-joselia-aguiar_13.html


----------



## Vós

Alentugano said:


> É uma expressão conhecida também por cá. Mas penso que diríamos: _Vê se te mancas!_ ou _Você não se manca?_ ou _Tu não te tocas_? (tocar também pode ser usado com o sentido de se dar conta/se mancar), também _Não tens noção!_, esta última muito usada pela camada jovem (e não só)...



No Brasil usamos tocar também.


----------



## gvergara

Olá,

Gostaria de saber se essa expressão pode-se interpretar como _Vê se te manca (= falta) (a lucidez)_ (= Você está falando besteira). Segundo o dicionário Priberam, acepção número três, um uso antigo desse verbo é _faltar_.


----------



## guihenning

Creio que não. A expressão assim como está tem significado próprio e não tem relação com o uso mais arcaizante de _mancar _com o sentido de _faltar._


----------

